# How much power is the MK6 2.5 capable of?



## golf0287 (Dec 15, 2011)

I am new to the VW and I have been shopping around and trying to decide what to do for my build... I know I would love to get somewhere in the range of 450 to the wheels but I am not sure where the power is going to run out. I am open to all opinions and recommendations for builds. Any and ALL help will be appreciated. Thanks Guys.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you want to go above and beyond 300 hp, then turbo is your route.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

golf0287 said:


> I am new to the VW and I have been shopping around and trying to decide what to do for my build... I know I would love to get somewhere in the range of 450 to the wheels but I am not sure where the power is going to run out. I am open to all opinions and recommendations for builds. Any and ALL help will be appreciated. Thanks Guys.


yep turbo for sure. You are gonna want internals if your gonna go that high. There are rabbits pushing 400hp that have internals. You could leave the block and crank stock as they are strong. Maybe lowered compression too. Right now there is no off the shelf turbo tune for the mk6.


----------



## golf0287 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate the help. I knew I would have to go turbo and I do plan on it when I can put the funds together. I was not real sure about the software. Everything I been reading was for the MK5 and I was not sure how much of a difference there was between the 5 and 6. Here is kind of what I was thinking...

1. At least a stage 2 turbo kit
2. All new valve terrain, Ferrea Valves and valve springs
3. 8.5:1 Pistons w/ new rods
4. Full exhaust
5. SRI
6. ARP Head studs
7. Port and Polish Head
8. Neuspeed short throw shifter
9. Lightened flywheel
10. Lightweight pulleys
11. Cams


This is my wishlist... i think I should be able to get the job done


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

golf0287 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the help. I knew I would have to go turbo and I do plan on it when I can put the funds together. I was not real sure about the software. Everything I been reading was for the MK5 and I was not sure how much of a difference there was between the 5 and 6. Here is kind of what I was thinking...
> 
> 1. At least a stage 2 turbo kit
> 2. All new valve terrain, Ferrea Valves and valve springs
> ...


sounds like your on the right path except for number 11.
there are no aftermarket cams for our cars yet to my knowledge. its been discussed to death though. 
good luck with the build:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Also, no real need to PnP the head as it already flows quite well. Your not going to notice much of a difference at all but if your going for a high power build I guess it wouldnt hurt. Just dont expect to gain as much as you would doing it to any other Vw head.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Actually, port and polish does make a difference, but you would need a custom tune to take advantage of it all.
Add meth to the list.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with tay272. You are planning on turbocharging it so the increase you would notice in terms of flow numbers of the head from PnP will not translate to much of anything because the massive increase in flow you will experience from the turbo will make all but the worst flowing heads perform well. Save the money and put it into a nice intercooler instead as air charge temperature is extremely critical to power and engine life. What is the published compression ratio of these engines stock? I would say anything 9:1 or less is good enough to prevent detonation on pump gas. And if you plan on pushing significant boost numbers than forged pistons are a must. Good luck!

Brad


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

good luck. I will be keeping in eye on this one. This is the first major build that I have seen on an mk6 2.5. :thumbup:


----------



## golf0287 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the support everyone.. I am really excited about the build but I just need the funds now. My wishlist is kind of the 2012 wish list. I will keep this updated as I start changing things around. 

As far as meth goes.. I am unfamiliar with this... any insight into it?


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't waste your time focusing on methanol fuels yet, get the foundation and accompanying components built and go from there. You don't want too much too quickly or your investment may grow exponentially, and not in the good way! You also have to realize that having an engine pushing 300-400 hp is worthless if you can't get the car to hook up or prevent the drivetrain from breaking!


----------



## golf0287 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have been looking into SRI systems and trying to compare them, so far I have found the C2 Motorsports and United Motorsports are there any others? Which is better?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

there arent any more options, YET.

and between the 2, only UM has published dynos, and has shown results. I do not bash nor hate C2, but they havent published any numbers, yet.


----------



## golf0287 (Dec 15, 2011)

Good to know... I know on the C2 website with the SRI, software, Header, and full exhaust they claim that it will bring a stock 2.5 up to 205 whp... Im not sure if that is true but if it is its a pretty good gain for about 2k


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:sly: 

i built and dyno'd that car. its fun. and posted dyno's of it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> :sly:
> 
> i built and dyno'd that car. its fun. and posted dyno's of it.


 josh, you built a car with a um sri and C2 sw. 

we have yet to see a c2 sri and c2 sw.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you are correct. 
C2 manifold had better feel...thats for sure. numbers won't be too much differnt...its a SRI not a differnt sized turbo. being that the C2's plentum is smaller...I THINK better torque is there- by my butt dyno  

also. 
C2 JUST bought a dyno for IN house tuning and numbers....now we will see a bunch of cool stuff...trust me on that. having and discution today about a REALLY cool project. and no, i'm not saying what it is yet:laugh::beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you are correct.
> C2 manifold had better feel...thats for sure. numbers won't be too much differnt...its a SRI not a differnt sized turbo. being that the C2's plentum is smaller...I THINK better torque is there- by my butt dyno
> 
> also.
> *C2 JUST bought a dyno for IN house tuning and numbers*....now we will see a bunch of cool stuff...trust me on that. having and discution today about a REALLY cool project. and no, i'm not saying what it is yet:laugh::beer:


  

waiting!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not sure the eta. but it was ordered a bit back.....


----------



## golf0287 (Dec 15, 2011)

so is the c2 sri, c2 software, header, full exhaust, and cold air intake good for roughly 200whp?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yup


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you are correct.
> C2 manifold had better feel...thats for sure. numbers won't be too much differnt...its a SRI not a differnt sized turbo. being that the C2's plentum is smaller...I THINK better torque is there- by my butt dyno
> 
> also.
> C2 JUST bought a dyno for IN house tuning and numbers....now we will see a bunch of cool stuff...trust me on that. having and discution today about a REALLY cool project. and no, i'm not saying what it is yet:laugh::beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## golf0287 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats good to know... I think that would be a nice setup. What can I expect as far as numbers go if I add a stage 1 turbo to it with say 7-10lbs of boost? Could I do this on stock internals?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes, you can do stock internals on stg1-3 but stg3 is a head spacer. 

stg1 will be about 230-240whp? stg2 will be 255+


----------



## ZombiePornoMags (Aug 7, 2013)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> :sly:
> 
> i built and dyno'd that car. its fun. and posted dyno's of it.


Hey do you know how much power the stock rods in the 2.5 can handle? Or what’s going to be the first engine trans item that will destroy itself under boost? I have my turbo kit done and tuned on waste gate. Don’t know what boots level is safe tho waiting to go back to the dyno until I have an idea of what’s safe, it’s my daily so I don’t want to blow it up. Any advice would be great, this is my first build.


----------

